
Amazon Corretto 8 Now Generally Available (OpenJDK) - based2
https://aws.amazon.com/fr/blogs/opensource/amazon-corretto-8-generally-available/
======
based2
"Amazon will distribute security updates to Corretto 8 at no cost until at
least June, 2023."

[https://github.com/corretto/corretto-8/issues](https://github.com/corretto/corretto-8/issues)

